# Debian Etch rebootet einfach!



## G-KilLa (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Hab kleines Problem:
Habe mir ne neue Linux Kiste geholt mit Debian Etch 4.0 drauf.
Ich hatte alles ohne Probleme installiert und auch Apache Mysql und PHP laufen allesamt ohne Probleme. Dann habe ich mir einen Teamspeak und 3 Gameserver draufgezogen. Nun hatte ich gestern abend das Problem habe gerade gezockt auf den Servern und dann ist er aus!
Der Server hat sich einfach ausgeschaltet.
in der user.log steht dies hier:

```
May  5 12:37:44 s15346756 shutdown[1454]: shutting down for system reboot
May  5 21:38:48 s15346756 shutdown[26165]: shutting down for system reboot
May  5 21:40:58 s15346756 shutdown[28241]: shutting down for system reboot
May  5 22:24:50 s15346756 shutdown[1352]: shutting down for system reboot
May  5 23:08:16 s15346756 shutdown[5941]: shutting down for system halt
May  6 06:25:13 s15346756 shutdown[9626]: shutting down for system halt
```

Gestern abend war das um 23:08 und heute morgen scheind er um 6:25 noch einmal restartet zu haben.
Laut dem Log wurde der Server einfach ausgeschaltet.
Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?


----------

